# These were the best I used, cant get them anymore



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

I posted a thread yesterday, but it was not be who first mentioned a supplier /source... anyway they deleted it.

I used this well known stuff called Ultra Burn, it was the best of the best, as many have said all over this site, the supplier is gone.

it had this,

30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

200mg caffeine

10mg sibutramine

Im finding it hard to cobble together the separate ingredients, via Google..., if someone knows similar or can help thank you.

Kind regards,


----------



## kboh (Jun 13, 2013)

Ahh I'm having the same problem, but i'm just after Sibutramine - if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

kboh said:


> Ahh I'm having the same problem, but i'm just after Sibutramine - if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated :thumb:


You cant ask for sources for a pharmaceutical product, let alone a banned pharma product directly on the forum, it will get you banned.

Lesson learned OK.


----------



## kboh (Jun 13, 2013)

apologies 

Can anyone recommend good weight loss tablets/appetite suppressants?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

kboh said:


> apologies
> 
> Can anyone recommend good weight loss tablets/appetite suppressants?


Strong black coffee


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RiceGirl said:


> I posted a thread yesterday, but it was not be who first mentioned a supplier /source... anyway they deleted it.
> 
> I used this well known stuff called Ultra Burn, it was the best of the best, as many have said all over this site, the supplier is gone.
> 
> ...


The problem you are going to have getting any of this from a legit source is that pretty much everything in that list is now banned from sale in the UK, well everything except the caffeine 

There used to be another product called Ultimate Weight Loss Stack, which was pretty much identical except for the Sibutramine, however you will struggle to find that now, even from a USA WWW site.

I do know there is a product stocked by a European site called fat attack, which has a great reputation. The site is all in Dutch, but I am not sure if they will ship to the UK or not. I know the guy that designed this product and know that its constituents, while not a match for the product above, will certainly do the job.

https://www.xxlnutrition.nl/fat-attack/xxl-nutrition

It has the following in it:

Kaempferol

Sulbutiamine (NOT sibutramine - very different)

Caffeine

N-Acetyl-Tyrosine

Green Tea Extract

Norcoclaurine (Higenamine)

Citrus Aurantium (Synephrine)

Capsacin

3,5-Diiodothyronine (the T2 that works)

Which is a great blend of fat burners, with some true active ingredients.  Anything with Synephrine in it should be taken with a glass of grapefruit juice, as the Synephrine works in synergy with the Naringin and Hesperidin in GJ to give a much amplified effect.

Outside of this I dont know what to suggest, other than waiting for that particular source to re-appear.


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

DiggyV said:


> The problem you are going to have getting any of this from a legit source is that pretty much everything in that list is now banned from sale in the UK, well everything except the caffeine
> 
> There used to be another product called Ultimate Weight Loss Stack, which was pretty much identical except for the Sibutramine, however you will struggle to find that now, even from a USA WWW site.
> 
> ...


its bad news, nothing works like the one I posted, dam.... I bet there are many people in the same boat. There must be someone who can supply all the other stuff except the sibu ?


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

kboh said:


> Ahh I'm having the same problem, but i'm just after Sibutramine - if anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated :thumb:


What are the other products you are using? I cant get them x


----------



## kboh (Jun 13, 2013)

RiceGirl said:


> What are the other products you are using? I cant get them x


Sorry, I meant I was just using sibutramine for weight loss I wasn't taking anything else x


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

I fast for 22 hours at a time I could honestly say sib or no sib it makes no diferance


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

Is it not possible to get,

30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine

10MG Yohimbine hcl

10mg Synephrine HCL

Are these products possible?

Thank you


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

RiceGirl said:


> Is it not possible to get,
> 
> 30MG 1,3Dimethylamylamine
> 
> ...


Possible yes,, it'll be on the other wise of the water, and more than likely in powder form.

As for sources use google, like diggy says you'll wind up banned otherwise.

It's good stuff, i still have the elite uwls here stuff is like rocket fuel and like you'd expect im holing onto mine :tongue:

Dmaa can be tricky to find, but the other two aren't that hard.

Have to say the stuff diggy posted looks very good, especially the addition of higenamine.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Give it time new sources will pop up with this


----------



## RiceGirl (Jun 7, 2013)

The old source has popped up. But something is not right, they have setup an email address similar to the old one, but they are saying all the labels have changed.

I feel it might be someone else setting up and pretending to be them, the changing of all the labels as well, it does not sound right.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RiceGirl said:


> The old source has popped up. But something is not right, they have setup an email address similar to the old one, but they are saying all the labels have changed.
> 
> I feel it might be someone else setting up and pretending to be them, the changing of all the labels as well, it does not sound right.


You're getting close to the line here with this post.

I know who you are talking about and the products are g2g.

However no more hinting or mentions OK.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2014)

RiceGirl said:


> The old source has popped up. But something is not right, they have setup an email address similar to the old one, but they are saying all the labels have changed.
> 
> I feel it might be someone else setting up and pretending to be them, the changing of all the labels as well, it does not sound right.


Its the same person, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

As said *that lab* is running again and is g2g


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Just so there is no misunderstanding, given I have had to just delete a source request/clarification post.

You cannot ask for the new email address, or any contact details using any of UK-M's various contact methods, he is a source of most PEDs and as such cannot be mentioned, or hinted. Please dont do this or you're going to end up with an infraction or worse.

Sorry guys but rules are rules.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Took me all of half a second to Google the name of the product.


----------

